# écran trés sombre iphone 3gs



## HRN93 (14 Avril 2012)

bonsoir a tous,

Je dispose d'un iphone 3gs blanc acheté en occasion et recemment jai constaté un probleme de vibreur et jai donc demonté le telephone (debrancher les 3 nappes), et puis en remettant le tout et en rallumant mon telephone, je constate que lecran est devenu trés sombre... jai cherchè pendant prés de 2h comment remettre un ecran normal en vain... le probleme vient il du lcd ?

Merci d'avance de vos reponses


----------



## HRN93 (14 Avril 2012)

alors pas de réponse?


----------



## esimport (15 Avril 2012)

il est probable que l'écran LCD soit à changer
pour changer le LCD, suivre le tuto:
http://esimport.fr/tuto/tutos-iphone/tutos-iphone-3gs/iphone-3gs-demontage-remontage-du-lcd


----------



## HRN93 (15 Avril 2012)

Le probléme peut il venir de la carte mére ?


----------



## drs (15 Avril 2012)

esimport a dit:


> il est probable que l'écran LCD soit à changer
> pour changer le LCD, suivre le tuto:



Avant d'en arriver à un écran HS (et une petite pub au passage...), il faudrait voir si tu n'as pas mal remonté quelque chose.
Rouvre le, et refait le remontage tranquillement. Ensuite, tu aviseras...


----------



## HRN93 (16 Avril 2012)

J'ai démonter et remonter l'iphone au moin 10 fois et rien n'a changé, donc...


----------



## drs (18 Avril 2012)

donc là oui pas trop de doutes...tu as surement endommagé quelque chose lors du démontage...
Mais ne l'ayant jamais fait, je ne suis pas d'une très grande aide.


----------

